# Memory buck/first bow kill



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Well it Finley happened.I will start off by saying the reason it a memory buck for me is.I lost my dad 7 years ago on Aug 24th.I have had a goal sent then to kill a buck on that day or opening day. Now on to the story. Got up opening morning judging day light time wrong.Do we was running late.As i got to the spot to turn down to my sitting area.I was stopped by another hunter saying there four nice bucks down there and come and take a look. So I walked over and checked them out and they was walking right to where I sit. :evil: :twisted:. So I talked the guy and we made a plan that I would walk back and come from under them and see if I could get a shot or they would go up to him. Well I made the stalk and come up under them and the turned and walked right in to the trees and never seen again. So I go and sit up a little from where I normal sit.Had a doe walk five feet from me.Then later that day meet up with my buddy and we started are walk back to the bike and we made a loop and bumped about 6-8 elk.So we keeped on walking and stopped and took a drink break. As we sat there watching a clearing all of sudden I see a bunch of elk jumping the fence.Took some pic and watch them running around for a few then they left. Well later that day we started to head back out for the after noon hunt and the hail and rain come and pushed us back to camp.after about a hour the clouds and rain was gone and the sun was back out. So we had a couple hours to hunt not enough time to hike back in. So we decided to road hunt. We had a spike at 15 yards and past him up. As we made are way back to camp.We seen a two point buck by camp.So I dropped my buddy of to put a stalk on him. he was 90 yards away.So I dropped him off then went up the road so the deer would watch me instead of him.Well the deer walked towards me at 50 yards and my buddy was still on the road.So I took the shot at the buck and got a hit.It was not the hit I was looking for but the muzzy x3 did the job.So we went back to camp to let the deer lay down. Got more help after about 45 mins and went and found my buck. His not the biggest buck on the mountain but I will take him and him happy as hell with him.Packout will be getting some work now.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Great job Dustin, and a very nice tribute to your father.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

some of the elk in the big heard










view


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats! Great story. Nice pics!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

We want pics dammit! PICS!!!

Good Job Dustin! I'll bet that's a big monkey off yer back! 8)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I am happy for you Dustin! Congrats on the buck and the tribute. It makes me appreciate every time I have the opportunity to hunt with my dad and not take it for granted.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys.I will get the pic up soon as I get the camera from y wife. I just wish we would have taken a couple more pic of him and me.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats big d. I'm happy for ya. Can't wait to see the "Pichers"


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Cangrats, Dusty. Pichrs is gud.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome Dustin........all that time and effort has finally paid off!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

here he is.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Congrats Dustin!!!!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Great job Dustin. I'm glad that it all came together for you!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Atta kid! Nice duce! So, no more buck fever from now on right...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys.Tex I did not get buck fever on him. So I hope so.Im sure it will kick back in when the big boy in front of me.LOL


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Now it's that Riverrats turn.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

-_O-


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I love a tasty 2 point. Congratulations on your first archery buck. That's awesome.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> I love a tasty 2 point. Congratulations on your first archery buck. That's awesome.


Thanks.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work! You have no choice now except to be a cold blooded bowhuntin' killer, no looking back now! >>----------->


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats man! Nice going. Finally a REAL Utah buck being shown! Good on you! First buck...lasting memory!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Job and Congrats........That first one is always sweet but to add the tribute to your father makes it even better.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Atta boy, D!

My dad passed 12 years ago, but he still hunts with me.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I left out a little part of the story.Friday night my buddy and I went down to talk to Gordy and his group.On are way back it was dark and we see this kid walking down the road.We stopped and asked him if he need some help.He asked us if we seen a camp with tree trailer backed up to each and we said no.But jump on the bike and we will help you find your camp.So we head back down the road and I keeped asking him some questions. well after a couple miles ride he finely give the the answer I was looking for.So we turned back around and went the other way.He was a least 3-5 miles away from his camp.As we was pulling up his group was getting ready to head back out to look for him. They where the same guys we ran in to in the morning.


Thanks Guys for the congrats.I know my father was there helping me make that shot count and he is all was there camping or hunting with me. There no other way I could have asked if it to turn out the way it did.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Cool deal, congrats man.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Great job and a good story. Each time I get up into the high country I think of my Father and all the good times we had. I know that he looks down for me and brings me luck. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> We want pics dammit! PICS!!!
> 
> Good Job Dustin! I'll bet that's a big monkey off yer back! 8)


+1


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > We want pics dammit! PICS!!!
> ...


Pic are up already. on page 2


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great buck Dustin! Congrats!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

SWEET Dustin..


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll have to show this to your uncle Louis. He'll be proud of you.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> I'll have to show this to your uncle Louis. He'll be proud of you.


How do you know my uncle ?


----------

